# Voices from the Past -- Puritan Devotional Readings



## nwink (Oct 12, 2010)

Has anyone read "Voices from the Past" by Richard Rushing? If so, what has your impression been?

For those not familiar with the book, it's basically a yearly devotional with excerpts from the writings of various Puritans. I found it very helpful and encouraging, and it definitely gives me a lot to think on as I am fairly new to the Puritans!

Banner of Truth Book Details


----------

